# My coffee journey



## R08 (May 21, 2017)

Morning all. Good wishes to members. I am Robert "old bean" a new member here.

I have had since my distant past a love of coffee and making it. Over 50 years in my regular work has now ended and new challenges are being seized by me.

Led by love of an interest instead of the expectations of others coffee has come to the front.

Could I survive in a commercial coffee environment? A challenge.

So I'm going to enrol on an SCA training course(s) to see how I get on.

If any member has experience of them or can give me any tips that would be appreciated.

I'm London based and have selected the Artisan School to learn from.

All the best OB


----------

